# New Mallet for Ironballs - Part 2 - handle manuf wip shots



## SVB (13 Oct 2009)

Following Ironballs request for a spinny practitioner, (see thread), I have got round to making a start on this project.

Following agreeing to make the mallet, I received the following (very heavy) parcel in the post (Ironballs had very kindly offered to double up the materials as a thank-you for doing the turning - a very kind gesture given the enjoyment involved in using such nice materials anyway):







Having looked through the supplied timber, I selected the following for Ironballs mallet (the balls were very similar but one of the handle blanks supplied had a really nice ripple that hopefully will remain in the final item).






So, first job, to drill a hole through the centre - 1" seemed about right. Not sure what the plastic plug was made of but it gave off a really pleasant eucalyptus smell.






So, having done that and after turning a simple tapered plug to drive the bowl the bowl was on the lathe:






Roughing down to shape - really hard timber, several trips to the grinder needed!






Several more trips to the grinder gave the final shape, sanded through to 1200 grit but no finish applied. Some really spectacular grain was revealed - I am not sure it really needs any finish. I will have a chat with Ironballs but I am tempted to leave the narually waxy quality of the timber shine through.
















So, that it the head done, next job is the handle.

BRgds

Simon


----------



## wizer (13 Oct 2009)

Looking good Simon. Thanks for the WIP.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Oct 2009)

I have often wondered how to turn these bowls as they are a good source of lignum. Thanks for this. I never thought of them for a mallet like that. 

Looking good so far, look forward tom seeing the finished product

Pete


----------



## OPJ (14 Oct 2009)

How did you hold the ball steady as you drilled through it?


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2009)

That's what hands are for Olly :roll: :lol:


----------



## Ironballs (14 Oct 2009)

Wow! Looking great Simon, you were right when you said the figure was good. That finish straight off the lathe looks very glossy. Looking forward to seeing the rest of it take shape


----------



## The Shark (14 Oct 2009)

Hi Simon,
Looking good so far.
I too was always intrigued how to do this, so appreciate you taking the time to put up the WIP photos.
Looking forward to seeing the finished article.

Malc


----------



## Philly (14 Oct 2009)

Wow, lovely figuring! I'm making a smoothing plane from Lignum at the moment, and although its a hard material to work, well worth it.
Look forward to seeing the completed mallets!
Philly


----------



## SVB (14 Oct 2009)

Olly,

(Looking over shoulder for H&S police) I am afraid Wizer is spot on !!! :shock:  

(although there was a small circa 30mm dia flat on opposite sides formed by the pastic inserts)

Simon


----------



## duncanh (14 Oct 2009)

SVB":32147a7b said:


> So, first job, to drill a hole through the centre - 1" seemed about right. Not sure what the plastic plug was made of but it gave off a really pleasant eucalyptus smell.



If the bowls were old enough then the plugs are likely to have been ivory. Can you see any grain in it?

As for finish - I'd leave it just sanded since a lot of finishes will have trouble adhering, and the surface of a mallet will get a lot of knocks


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Oct 2009)

SVB":2ekcpsp9 said:


> (Looking over shoulder for H&S police) I am afraid Wizer is spot on !!! :shock:
> 
> (although there was a small circa 30mm dia flat on opposite sides formed by the pastic inserts)



When I made mine (with help from paulm), we held it in one of those wooden clamp thingies, cramped to the drill table, plus a few other bits of wood, which held it quite firmly 






My ball was a lot scruffier than yours but it turned up OK. Here it is finished






Lignum certainly turns nicely  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (14 Oct 2009)

Paul Chapman":3mxrnyzj said:


> Lignum certainly turns nicely
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


...nice pong as well  - Rob


----------



## Mattty (14 Oct 2009)

Lovely stuff that Lignum. The smell as Rob has said is quite extraordinary and lovely.
Looks like your gonna have a nice mallet ther IB.


----------



## jlawrence (14 Oct 2009)

hmmm.
I think I've got some wooden bowling balls in a cupboard somewhere if any turners fancy making some more mallets.
What wood is advised for the handles ?


----------



## crazylilting (14 Oct 2009)

Now that is a nice mallet!!!

Good job... hmmm no clapping smiley :clapping:


----------



## DaveL (14 Oct 2009)

Yes very nice mallet, something else to put on the buy on sight list.  


crazylilting":3anai65c said:


> Now that is a nice mallet!!!
> 
> Good job... hmmm no clapping smiley :clapping:


You need to click on *View more Emoticons*..... =D>


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2009)

jlawrence":145nvkdp said:


> hmmm.
> I think I've got some wooden bowling balls in a cupboard somewhere if any turners fancy making some more mallets.
> What wood is advised for the handles ?



I'll have a go if no one local wants to take the challenge. I've been after some lignum bowls for quite a while. _ Haven't I *Ironballs*?_ :wink:


----------



## jlawrence (14 Oct 2009)

wizer, You'd be more than welcome to have a play with them  
It might take me a while to find where on earth they are though - we've moved house twice since I last remember seeing them. No doubt swmbo will know 'exactly' where they are - it just sometimes takes her a week or so to find out where 'exactly' is within the house :roll: 

What sort of wood would make the best handle. I'm thinking something fairly light in colour to contrast with the dark wood of the balls.


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2009)

I have some Ash? Or Beech ?

Thinking about it, I might not get them done before I go into hospital so it might not be a go-er. I'll be recovering til the new year. Unless you find them by the end of the week, then I'd suggest selecting another turnist.


----------



## jlawrence (14 Oct 2009)

wizer, there'd be no rush - I just like the idea and I'm certain I've got some wooden bowls 'somewhere'.
I'm sure it would be nice for you to have something to do in the new year for which you wouldn't have a deadline to finish it.

added:
I doubt I'll find time this week to go hunting for them. All my spare time needs to be spent getting my competition entry finished.


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2009)

Fine by me. Let me know when you want to do it. If I have them here then it might give me some motivation to get back in the workshop.


----------



## SVB (14 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments above - onward!

So, selecting the really nice piece of Ash IB sent, I mounted it in the lathe with the rippled end to the tailstock to be the 'grip'







Next job was to turn down the bit to go inside the head. I undercut the shoulder so it would sit well against the head.






And then to shape the grip. I was tempted to make this quite ornate as a nice turning show piece but as this really is a functional item I let common sense win and opted for a more useful but less interesting shape.






So, a quick sand, 90 secs on the band saw for a wedge and that gives us the finished parts:






I gave the grip end of the handle a quick wipe over with some danish oil - seemed a good finish for the job - another 2 or 3 coats over the next couple of nights and we should be done. It is really a nice piece of ash and when put with the lig head and walnut wedge it seems too nice to hit things with!! :lol: 






So, the only job left is the glue up and trim the top / wedge. Does anyone have experience gluing to lignum? Is normal woodwork glue ok or would epoxy be better? The internal bore is quite smooth owing to the burnishing of effect of the forstner bit so I have a right angles scriber that I will use to key the surface up a bit. Any thoughts out there?

BRgds for now,
Simon


----------



## Ironballs (14 Oct 2009)

Tom - sent you the link for the shop, like I said if you get no joy with them posting out I'll traipse over to Holmfirth at the weekend, go and stare at Nora Batty's front door with all the tourists...

I sent Simon some ash for use as a handle, one piece had a nice ripple to it, should come out nice


----------



## wizer (14 Oct 2009)

Cheers Damian. I'll give them a tinkle in t'morning.


----------



## Ironballs (14 Oct 2009)

Hey that handle has come out nice Simon.

Did I chuck an offcut of ripple maple in the box? Would be interested to see what it looks like turned if you decide to make something for yourself with it. Just idle curiousity


----------



## OPJ (14 Oct 2009)

Wow, that's looking really nice! I'll let you off on the hole-drilling-thing, as you did already have two flats to work with... :wink:

As lignum vitae is naturally oily, I'd be inclined to try run a soaked rag through the hole before gluing. Norm always referred to the use of 'acetone' before gluing teak... I reckon you could get a similar result with some thinners or white spirit or similar...?

Then again, if you're adding a wedge, does it really matter that much?


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Oct 2009)

SVB":2r9pa3b0 said:


> So, the only job left is the glue up and trim the top / wedge. Does anyone have experience gluing to lignum? Is normal woodwork glue ok or would epoxy be better? The internal bore is quite smooth owing to the burnishing of effect of the forstner bit so I have a right angles scriber that I will use to key the surface up a bit. Any thoughts out there?



Hi Simon,

I made mine in paulm's workshop so I can't remember what make of glue I used but it was PVA. Seemed to work OK.

It's looking very nice  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (15 Oct 2009)

It was just the usual titebond stuff Paul, seemed to work fine, especially with the wedge as well, but no harm in degreasing first as well as suggested.

Like has been said, almost too nice to hit things with :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## MikeG. (15 Oct 2009)

Simon (SVB),

non-turner's comment here, you understand.....

Why did you start turning that handle from the headstock end? Wouldn't the whole thing be more stable and less likely to judder if you started at the other end? Or is it that the piece is so chunky that there is no danger of that happening anyway?

Mike


----------



## SVB (15 Oct 2009)

Mike,

Good question.

The head end was 25mm dia and the remainder 40mm prior to shaping so there is not a great difference.

However, the main reason for doing it that way was the head end was always going to be trimmed and was larger than the 7/8 steb drive I was using. I knew I was going to end the grip with a bead so leaving that at the tailstock gave a little more room to make that cut as I could easily remove waste down to 5mm for a 10mm length at the revolving centre.

So, there was a little logic in the madness but it could of equally be done the other way which you are right, would have been more appropriate if there was a larger mis-match in diameter or the timber was out of balance due to a large amount of sap wood on a bigger item etc.


Well, the above is my story anyway!

Simon.


----------



## wobblycogs (15 Oct 2009)

Tiny bit off topic but I've always wondered why carvers mallets have a round head rather than square. The best I've been able to come up with is that a round head would be more likely to give a clean blow to the chisel. I imagine a flat faced mallet would be more likely to cause the chisel to move sideways if it wasn't struck squarely. Anyone know the real reason?

Great looking mallet by the way. Makes me want to get back to the lathe.


----------



## Chems (15 Oct 2009)

I think its so you don't have to orient the mallet in your hand each blow to make sure your hitting with the face of the head?


----------



## Shultzy (17 Oct 2009)

SVB, did you enlarge the hole in the top of the head to accommodate the wedge?


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (17 Oct 2009)

That puts my homemade mallet to shame!  Seriously nice work there!

As for the mallet being round I've always assumed it was for a couple of reasons, the first being that, (as already mentioned) there was only a small section of the curved mallet head striking the end of the chisel which in turn gave a more direct blow and prevented the end of the carvers chisels from splitting. And also, so that whenever you picked it up it was always the right way round :lol: no flipping or turning.


----------



## SVB (17 Oct 2009)

Shultzy,

I opened it a little but only to the extent course abrasive allowed.

I will bond the head to the handle with 2-part epoxy so the wedge is really back-up.

I have some acetone to clean the bore also as the lig is very oily wood and this should help adhesion.

BRgds

Simon


----------



## Shultzy (17 Oct 2009)

Thanks Simon, I have a couple of bowling balls and I think I will have a go at making a mallet.

PS I'm sure Wizer has an article on turning mallets, if I could prise it out of his grasp . :lol:


----------



## Rich (26 Oct 2009)

I was most inspired by what I have seen as I am a keen bowler myself, however, not possessing any stock large enough, I decided to make my own effort from beech and mahogany offcuts, which I glued and laminated together, unfortunately, I did not get my camera back until late yesterday evening, so you will only see the latter half of the project.





Whilst the 25mm tenon on the handle (araldited) dries in the head, a quick whistlestop tour of my small workshop, which is easy to heat and keep clean, I have no trouble with sheet goods, these are dealt with by a circular saw and sized on the table saw.



























Not a bad temp for the time of year.






I had to make an extra collar for the base of the handle and araldite that on too.






Where the 4 pronged spur had left it's mark, I drilled a 20 mm hole with a forstner bit, (from Aldi) and turned a slightly tapered plug to suit, this too was araldited in.






Horn cut off and sanded smooth.






A few coats of beeswax and some elbow grease, produces a nice satin finish.










Yet another nice day.










The finished article, the head is 3" tapering down to 2 ,3/4", the handle is 6" long

The carpenters mallet is an effort from last year, made from beech offcuts, I even customised the handle to suit my paw, for those who are interested, I recieved a caudal injection in my spine last thursday and will return to work tomorrow morning, 8 months off work for a 10 minute injection, good old NHS and new labour, sorry, but you know I just can't let a political opportunity pass me by, nonetheless, let's get me back earning some dosh and get back on track.

Rich.


----------



## SVB (26 Oct 2009)

Hi Rich,

Looks like you have made a really nice job of the segmented mallet head. They are a really nice project aren't they. 

In my excitement to send IB his mallet off I forgot to take a picture of the finished item but IB has promised to do one when he can.

Thanks for the workshop photos also, you are lucky to have a metal lathe also - one day maybe :wink: 

Simon


----------



## Ironballs (26 Oct 2009)

...and here we are, been a bit busy over the past few days so not had chance to post up the pictures. Simon is a talented chap indeed and has done a great job with this mallet, if you think it looks good in the pictures it's much better in the flesh/wood. Thanks mate, good job well done =D> 

Just as a reminder, this is where we started






And this is where we ended up, superb. Can just see that slight ripple in the ash too


























Feels great in the hand too, plenty of weight in the normal position and an accurate, gentle tool when held near the head, almost too good to use...

Reckon it would see off any unwanted intruders too


----------



## Mattty (26 Oct 2009)

That is lovely. It almost seems a shame to use it!

Very nice job boy's. (Most of the skill is in the material selection eh IB :lol: )


----------



## Ironballs (26 Oct 2009)

Oh absolutely, 5 minutes on the lathe. Anyone could do it


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Oct 2009)

Great job, Simon 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

